# Type of transfer paper for lime green shirt



## steamers33 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am designing a shirt for a local highshool theatre department and I had a quick question on what type of transfer paper I should use on the shirt with an ink jet printer. They want the design to be on a lime green t-shirt, so do i need to use a transfer for dark colored shirts or can I just use the transfer paper for lights. Thank you for your help. If you have any brand recomendations I am open for those too.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

An inkjet transfer for light fabrics isn't going to work very well on a lime shirt.

How many shirts do you need made? You might be able to have plastisol transfers made, or just have the shirts screenprinted.


----------



## cpcooks (Dec 21, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> An inkjet transfer for light fabrics isn't going to work very well on a lime shirt.
> 
> How many shirts do you need made? You might be able to have plastisol transfers made, or just have the shirts screenprinted.


Hi Jasonda,
Wondering what the minimums are on plastisol transfers and at what point they become cost effective for dark shirts compared to silk screen. I haven't done my homework on this so just wondering if you or someone in the forum knows this stuff off the top of their heads.
thanks,
cp


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

cpcooks said:


> Hi Jasonda,
> Wondering what the minimums are on plastisol transfers and at what point they become cost effective for dark shirts compared to silk screen. I haven't done my homework on this so just wondering if you or someone in the forum knows this stuff off the top of their heads.
> thanks,
> cp


You should contact each company to find out what their minimums are. Generally I think most of them can do as low as 12, and I think Airwaves can do just 1. Pricing can vary depending on the quantity and the type of design, so the best thing to do would be to contact several companies for quotes and then just call some local screenprinters to compare the prices.

See these threads for more info:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t3770.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## cpcooks (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the good info Jasonda.
Best,
cp


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It might also depend on the design. If it's just black text on a lime green t-shirt, I think that might work OK with an inkjet paper for light t-shirts.


----------



## steamers33 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help! I will be printing 60 to 70 shirts.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Hmm, We printed black letters on a safety green shirt and it came out pretty good. We used a 50/50 6oz shirt and pre-treated with duracotton98 and then used accuplot paper with dye-sub ink. Since then we have purchased iron-all paper and a c88+ so if we had to do it again we would go that route.


----------

